# Fugue BWV 1001- Bach (Nicholas Faller)



## NickGuitar (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello everyone!

Here is a performance of the Fugue from Bach's first violin sonata (BWV 1001). The piece is challenging and far from performance ready but I would appreciate any comments/feedback!

Thank you


----------

